# blackwater plants?



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Dear all, 

I am setting up an aquarium with some blackwater fish (Rasbora's, pearl gourami) as well as blackwater crypts. The crypts are still very small and I would love to add different plant species. Does anyone have a list of aquarium plants which prefer a low kH (1-3) and acid water (4-5)? I am thinking in the direction of Barclaya, Blyxia and Urticularia, but would like to have a longer list and then check what's available in the online stores in Europe. The general aquarium shops over here stock (understandably) mainly plants which require/tolerate hard water with a neutral to slightly alcalic pH.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would use the plant finder and enter the term 'Difficult' in the right place. 
Then go through each plant to see if it prefers such conditions. 
There are some plants that really need that sort of tank, and others that will work in a wide range of conditions, including black water tanks. 

Here are a few plants for the lowest pH, softest water.

Didiplis diandra
Mayaca fluviatilis
Many (perhaps all) Isoetes
Eichornia natans
Nymphoides cordata


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, I did something like this with the Aquarien Atlas (Baensch) and came to a similar outcome. Only, the atlas lists _Vallisneria nana_ as a soft water species which looks like an error considering the information on this species on internet.

How about _Lagenandra meeboldii_?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Low-light plants in general will fare better in the reduced lighting; many are fairly flexible with regard to parameters. Truthfully, it's the lighting and not the pH that's likely to most restrict your selection of plants. Barclaya is a good idea, and the various dwarf Nymphaea should work as well.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I was using the Baensch atlas like this:
Had to handle a pH in the 5s. 
KH not higher than single digits. 

Otherwise I would still have been typing! 

There are some plants that really require soft, acidic conditions. They do not do well with a GH any higher than about 3 degrees. 

Most aquatic plants are fine down to a pH of about 6, and the low mineral level that this usually means. But these same plants are usually just fine with a pH into the mid 7s or higher, and a higher mineral level. 

There are a few plants that do better in harder water. 

When you know the tank is going to be an extreme (like pH under 6.0) then you are right to seek out those specialist plants that seem to require such a setting.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hein's huge peat swamp tank, based on beech litter substrate, comes to my mind: 
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/Hein02.jpg
http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/kettner.html (see further below)
But other submerged plants except a great diversity of Cryptocoryne: I remember only Barclaya motleyi.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

miremonster said:


> Hein's huge peat swamp tank, based on beech litter substrate, comes to my mind:
> http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/Hein02.jpg
> http://www.aquaristikszene.ch/Zuechter_Pflanzen/Kettner/kettner.html (see further below)
> But other submerged plants except a great diversity of Cryptocoryne: I remember only Barclaya motleyi.


That's pretty amazing! C. griffitii and the like? Must be some real treasures in there ...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't exactly remember, but I mean griffithii and other C. cordata relatives (in the broadest sense) were in it.


----------

